# Large RAT



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

gone


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats a large ass rat.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Ummm wtf? Just how mature are you, MAD piranhas?

Not very, by the looks of it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

holy s**t that suckers huge he must of been hard to catch and not to mention the teeth on it nice try anyway!


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I guess feeding your Ps live food is the immature thing to do nowadays


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

if immature it is, then immature i am hehehe


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Trying to feed piranhas adult rats is NOT mature, just trust me on this...and this is not simply coming from my personal opinion.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Been keeping fish since age 13 and still can't grasp everything? That's a bit sad...good luck to you, kid.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Heh you don't grasp what I'm referring to but I'm not surprised. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That was a huge rat MAD. I can see why the guys were intimidated by it. I wish people realized how this site really got popular...... a mouse video. Don't join the forum and read the topics if you can't handle it people.

Joe


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Genin said:


> I wish people realized how this site really got popular...... a mouse video. Don't join the forum and read the topics if you can't handle it people.
> 
> Joe


 I really don't like the idea of feeding live rats or mice to piranha,mostly because I don't think it's necessary.But to each his own.
I had a spectacled caiman (it reached about 4 feet) and two Burmese Pythons (8 and 9 feet )through the mid 90's until just two years ago and the nature of the beast was that they preferred live food. It's pretty much the same thing , just less gruesome. Frozen rats were hard to find around here for the snakes and for the last couple years i owned them it was getting into rabbits and was a necessary evil.
Genin said it right "Don't join the forum and read the topics if you can't handle it people." 
I'll add
If you don't like the video,don't watch them. 
If you watch them , I'm pretty sure you knew what to expect.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn thats a big rat. Nice attempt MAD.









They probably didn't know what to do, hehe.

Well anyways try again with something else.And surprise us!
That rat is as big as my cat!


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

let them get hungry and I bet they go for it









Sexy "







"

this kind of thing is what made this site cool

Will


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

just what the hell do u all think these fish eat in the wild? nice attempt mad i believe if u would of got the rat to bleed a bit the frenzy would of been on







but again nice try


----------



## monster (Mar 23, 2003)

you gotta let that rat bleed then they will go 4 it.


----------



## monster (Mar 23, 2003)

rub some raw steak on the rat if u dont want to stab the bastard!!!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

DAMN. Well Good bye mad creations! :sad:









I loved your videos. But your spilos shall please you well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bastard rat..what did you do with it afterwards?you should of made him bleed alittle to get them going...maybe it might have worked..but thanks anyways..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am just excited to see MAD's spilo videos that I know he will create







. I have never seen a serra shoal attack something in the aquarium. and only once did i see a serra shoal attack anything, it was a shoal of wild golds eatting a catfish on "the most extreme" on Animal Planet.

Joe


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I can't wait either.


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

I am a vegetarian. I have fed my Piranhas live food many times. I also buy the beef heart, and various other meats. Why? CUZ IT'S THE BEST FOOD FOR THEM. People who don't understand this shouldn't keept Piranhas...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i think we all already no this, who wants to see a video of a chunk of beefheart being attacked "wooo so cool"


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

damn that looks rather huge of a rat , how tall is the tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Myka said:


> I am a vegetarian. I have fed my Piranhas live food many times. I also buy the beef heart, and various other meats. Why? CUZ IT'S THE BEST FOOD FOR THEM. People who don't understand this shouldn't keept Piranhas...


 Hey Mindy, good to see you back!
Where have you been?

And I agree that no one is required to watch video's like these: if you don't like them, stay clear from them, if you like them, enjoy.

But no matter what, it has been and will always be a matter of dispute: just try to treat each other with respect when discussing issues like this


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

people are so strabge u own a animal such as a p that does carnage and yet u complain when people want to feed it basically what it would eat in the wild sheesh people grow up were all adults get a stomach and a life sheesh if u dont like it dont watch it but dont rag on us who do go mad do the damn thing i appreciate what u do man im behind ya!!!























110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang thats huge mad! Nice try though


----------



## daveybaby (Mar 3, 2003)

nice one mad. if i had thatmany piranhas i would definatly try to feed a rat! my two reds have got a thing for frogs at the moment!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Too bad they did'nt go for it. Try one a bit smaller next time.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> yet u complain when people want to feed it basically what it would eat in the wild sheesh


 This keeps getting thrown out there. " It's what it eats in the wild", "It's what it eats in the wild".

Uuuuh...duhhh... It's no longer in the wild guys. It's in your tank. In your house. It's YOU that wants to see the carnage. But... whatever. I don't really care. Enjoy. Have fun. I just needed to point out the "wild" thing.









BTW, I don't think there are many wild white rats in South America. :







:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang!! Cant wait to see what you have in store for us in the future!!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Awesome vid, too bad they didn't go for it though!!!! Maybe next time, when you get a shoal of 40 caribe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Piranha Fury is about fury, if you dont like the fury then go somewhere less furious


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Piranha Fury is about fury, if you dont like the fury then go somewhere less furious


 well put bdk


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey MAD, why dunt you try a snake??? I've always wanted to see Ps go after and devour a snake. Good fight, but I dont think you'd want to risk injuring any of your Ps.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

just go with the jag! DEATHMATCH


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice try MAD!

im shure they had gone for him if they got the taste of it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> I guess feeding your Ps live food is the immature thing to do nowadays


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Piranha Fury is about fury, if you dont like the fury then go somewhere less furious


 Talking to me? I siad....."I DON'T CARE" I'll take all the fury you can dole out! :biggrin:


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

screw that immature crap, that is bad A$$. The reason I have been a member of this site is because of your vids. Though unsuccesful it was a nice try. keep it up


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats cool, you dont know what works until you try it. I look forward to future vids MAD.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> QUOTE (BDKing57 @ Apr 1 2003, 06:54 PM)
> Piranha Fury is about fury, if you dont like the fury then go somewhere less furious
> 
> Talking to me? I siad....."I DON'T CARE" I'll take all the fury you can dole out!


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

feeding live food to ur fish is good. i feed my jardini mice too. he only drowns it and swallows it whole. no shredding.







but my tegu kicks ass. now he grabs the RAT and rips it up.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

after all of the awesome videos MAD has made for everyone to enjoy, some people still want to be critics!!!!! Sorry the rat didnt work, maybe you should try the cat. everyone knows that pirahnas are aggressive and the motive to having them is to watch them kill. If you dont like it then dont look at the pics!!!!!!!!!!! GO MAD


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

its strange they didnt go for it... looking at your other vids, i would have said they would take anything down!!!

and i can understand if someone kept rats as pets, they arent going to like seeing that happen, but come on, no need for name calling here!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think the rat spooked them good or there was too much activity in the room.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have faith in your efforts MAD. You've satisfied out curiosity before with vids. And I think that in due time, it will happen for ya.


----------

